# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Arias Cañete confía en crear 900.000 empleos con su plan de impulso a las renovables

## termopar

Este comisario europeo ya podría enseñar a sus correligionarios españoles como se deben hacer las cosas. Tal y como a él se las están metiendo con calzador.

Solo hace falta que venga y diga ese simil suyo tan famoso: "*No, salir, sale por c*j*n*s... Porque el Plan de renovables o sale en esta legislatura o no sale nunca. Porque pasan dos cosas: que tenemos mayoría y hemos perdido en España. Yo se lo digo ahora que va a ser así. Esta vez sale por narices...En diciembre sale de la comisión y entra a tramitarse la directiva, que va a ser un paseo militar. Tenga usted la seguridad que el presidente ha dicho en el Consejo Europeo.-estando yo- que esto salía por hu*v*s.*"  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> *Arias Cañete confía en crear 900.000 empleos con su plan de impulso a las renovables*
> Publicado en nov 29 2016
> 
> Europa Press.- El comisario de Acción por el Clima y Energía, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha anunciado que la Comisión Europea presentará previsiblemente mañana su propuesta sobre la nueva directiva de renovables, que se inscribe en una estrategia comunitaria más amplia de impulsar las tecnologías verdes para lograr los objetivos de 2030 y, de esa forma, inyectar 190.000 millones a la economía y generar 900.000 empleos.
> 
> El comisario realizó este anuncio durante su intervención en el III Foro Solar Español, organizado por la Unión Española Fotovoltaica (UNEF), en la que defendió la política europea de lucha contra el cambio climático frente a los muchos que tienen fama, pero no cardan la lana.
> 
> Tras su intervención, Arias Cañete indicó a un grupo de periodistas que la propuesta de directiva, aparte de incentivar la instalación de renovables, vinculará los pagos por capacidad que reciben las centrales de respaldo a las emisiones de CO2 y ofrecerá orientaciones a los Estados acerca de cómo desarrollar el autoconsumo, sin imponer objetivos concretos, pero con la obligación de remitir el contenido de las distintas acciones aplicadas.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.energiadiario.com/publica...as-renovables/

----------

